
Knowledge Gap Hinders Ability of Congress to Regulate Silicon Valley - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/12/business/congress-facebook-regulation.html
======
montrose
Being slow to regulate something you don't yet understand is arguably a
laudable thing.

